# 42" Monkey Fist...



## TLCparacord (Feb 19, 2014)

I just finished up this monkey fist tonight....It's 42" long from end to end, and has a 1" steel ball. I used exactly 50ft of cord for this one. Weave is a continuous snake knot with a small cobra weave at the end.

Just curious as to what you would price this at. Any input would be great! Thx!


----------



## Phoenix13C (Feb 17, 2014)

That's cool. I like the look of that snake knot. I'll bet it wast tedious to keep the colors lined up all the way to the end. Great work!


----------



## TLCparacord (Feb 19, 2014)

Phoenix13C said:


> That's cool. I like the look of that snake knot. I'll bet it wast tedious to keep the colors lined up all the way to the end. Great work!


Thank you! Not tedious at all, regarding lining up colors....the snake knot is a series of knots that nest on one another. You just have to get it tight to look good.....If anything was tedious, it was tying EACH knot itself.....I think there are about 180 knots in this one. Once I get the feeling back in my fingers, I may do another - lol!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks good. $25-30 would be a fair asking price for one of those. 

I made one a few months back that is similar in length and by using a 1 inch steel ball. I made mines with a 4 strand round braid and its designed to be worn as a lanyard then in a pinch taken off and pulled snugged around the wrist to be used for self defense. (To see how it looks as a lanyard click on Paracord Projects at the top of the forum).


----------



## tankerman (Mar 14, 2014)

That looks nice


----------



## Phoenix13C (Feb 17, 2014)

Just finished this one for my Mom. It's her Mother's Day gift. She has used a small strap f leather attached to her keys, and left hanging out of her purse to make key retrieval easier. It's time to update and upgrade her method.


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

Dang, I saw the title and imagined a big *** monkey fist made with 2" mooring cable, lol.

looks good tho, better than I can do, them things are tedious as hell for me..


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Phoenix13C said:


> Just finished this one for my Mom. It's her Mother's Day gift. She has used a small strap f leather attached to her keys, and left hanging out of her purse to make key retrieval easier. It's time to update and upgrade her method.
> View attachment 466


Is that a 1" steel ball? I make my keychain monkey fists using the 5/8" steel ball.


----------



## Phoenix13C (Feb 17, 2014)

It's actually a 1" Woden ball. I got them at Michaels. I didn't make it for self defense. Mom wasn't to comfortable with the idea of caving someone's scull in. lol

I do have a couple of 1" and 1-1/2" steel balls to make some more for my wife and I.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh ok. I made a 6 inch long monkey fist keychain a couple months ago for my mom using a 5/8 inch steel ball. I showed her the one I had on my keys then I demonstrated it on a nearby box and I told her I will make her one in her choice of two colors. 

This is mines. I used the purple because it was some scrap from a belt I made my daughter. The one I made for my mom looks exactly alike. The only difference is the colors which hers is black and red.


----------



## Phoenix13C (Feb 17, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> Oh ok. I made a 6 inch long monkey fist keychain a couple months ago for my mom using a 5/8 inch steel ball. I showed her the one I had on my keys then I demonstrated it on a nearby box and I told her I will make her one in her choice of two colors.
> 
> This is mines. I used the purple because it was some scrap from a belt I made my daughter. The one I made for my mom looks exactly alike. The only difference is the colors which hers is black and red.



I made my wife a shorter (about 6") with a Woden ball out of pink and black. I'll be making her a longer one with the 1-1/2" steel ball for scull cracking soon. I'll make mine out of black and dark grey to carry while at work.

I like the look of yours. Those colors look surprisingly good together.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks. I feel the 5/8 inch steel ball is heavy enough to do damage and doesn't add to much extra weight to someone's keys. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## Phoenix13C (Feb 17, 2014)

Good point. I was going to attempt the 1-1/2" steel ball today. It would be only a noggin knocker, and not a keychain. To much weight on your keys is not good for your ignition switch, so the lighter steel ball is a good idea.


----------



## jrau89 (Mar 17, 2014)

Made one for my girlfriend with a 5/8" steel ball. Over all about 10"









Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

jrau89 said:


> Made one for my girlfriend with a 5/8" steel ball. Over all about 10"
> View attachment 477
> 
> 
> ...


You just became a lethal weapon and have been put on Obama's list. :melikey:


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

TLCparacord said:


> I just finished up this monkey fist tonight....It's 42" long from end to end, and has a 1" steel ball. I used exactly 50ft of cord for this one. Weave is a continuous snake knot with a small cobra weave at the end.
> 
> Just curious as to what you would price this at. Any input would be great! Thx!


Excellent! That snake knot is super tight (literally), the amount of time you must have spent shows in it's quality. Excellent job!


----------



## Phoenix13C (Feb 17, 2014)

Just finished these two.

This one was made with a 1" Steel Ball, and is about 5" long in Black and Titanium.








And this one is my Noggin Knocker. I used a 1-1/2" Steel ball, into a four strand round braid. I attached the key ring with a crown knot, and finished it off with a snake knot. Over all, it's about 2-1/2' long. Also in Black and Titanium... You know... For Tactical Reasons. lol


----------

